# LG Spectrum Rooted - Credit to Dan J. Rosenberg



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

http://vulnfactory.org/blog/2012/02/19/rooting-the-lg-spectrum/


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

seems to be working. Not sure if i should freeze apps yet... since i have no clockwork recovery so no nandroid backup.


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

bL33d said:


> seems to be working. Not sure if i should freeze apps yet... since i have no clockwork recovery so no nandroid backup.


I cant seem to find the right USB drivers anywhere. Any help with that? Also, it keeps saying "daemon started successfully", but doesnt progress. Any ideas on that as well?

Edit: USB debugging is ENABLED, but it seems to gray out when plugged in and


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?m73j424tz4nfnm6


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

bL33d said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?m73j424tz4nfnm6


Thanks for the drivers. PC or Mac still can't find the device

Edit: The issue was USB Debugging only works when you select "Internet Connection" Ethernet, as the USB selection vs. Charge only. Once I selected Internet Connection Ethernet, it rooted with no issues. Thanks!


----------



## X-AMP (Feb 19, 2012)

try putting it in internet connection mode and select ethernet


----------



## WaVeS (Oct 17, 2011)

This is great! Rooted! What's next for the Spectrum!


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Next would be finding someone to write a clockwork recovery for the device. That's well over my league thou, but having root definitely helped speed up my phone. I ended up removing all the bloatware apps and once I have time, I'm going to start replacing apps in the system directory. I'm a bit crazier then most thou as I know I can flash my phone back to stock if I ever run into issues.


----------



## knukklhead (Oct 24, 2011)

Noob question: I haven't rooted yet but how do I go back to stock if I need to?


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

http://forums.androidcentral.com/lg-spectrum/155149-flashing-lg-signed-firmware.html and definitely not for the feint of heart. Do it wrong and you will brick your phone. Alternatively, you could just delete the SU file from the phone as long as you have not modified anything else on there.


----------

